# FMA in New Hampshire?



## seth (May 26, 2005)

Magandang gabi!

I'm very interested in studying FMA.

Can anyone recommend a school or instructor in New Hampshire?

Salamat,

Seth


----------



## Dagatan (May 26, 2005)

http://www.bujinkandojo.net/


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 26, 2005)

My old instructors school              www.sikaran.com




I'm in Ma. if you want to come down and visit

www.sikaran.net


----------



## Guro_Jeff (May 28, 2005)

Guro Steve Lefebrve is a really excellent instructor in the FMAs. He has so much experience having studied several systems in depth, and is a very respected instructor.

I'm glad to consider him a friend and I would recommend him to anyone without hesitation. He's open-minded, innovative and has excellent students.

Not sure where you are in NH, but he'd definitely be the one i'd travel further to if I had to.

Respects, Guro Jeff


----------



## Knarfan (May 28, 2005)

Guro_Jeff said:
			
		

> Guro Steve Lefebrve is a really excellent instructor in the FMAs. He has so much experience having studied several systems in depth, and is a very respected instructor.
> 
> I'm glad to consider him a friend and I would recommend him to anyone without hesitation. He's open-minded, innovative and has excellent students.
> 
> ...


Ditto :ultracool !

Frank :asian:


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Guys!

Thanks for the kind words all!! If you are interested in FMA and are in NH stop by our schoolin Manchester. For more details go to www.Bujinkandojo.net

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

